# Fly in the Wine



## TonyP (Dec 9, 2012)

My RJS Super Tuscan had been in the carboy for 3+ months and I decided to rack it. After meticulously cleaning and sanitizing my already clean equipment, I racked to a second carboy only to see a dead fruit fly and some wings floating on top. I tried scooping them out but failed and the little buggers dropped into the wine. For a day I've been waiting but the fly must have become waterlogged.

My thought is to re-rack, using a cheesecloth mesh over the auot-siphon. Here's my questions:

1. Does anyone think it is not necessary to rack the fruit fly? (There may be other things that got in as well.)

2. I am concerned that filtering (even in a minor way) this early in the process will have a detrimental impact. Is there another alternative that works better?

3. I don't test ph or SO2 and added 1/4 tsp k-meta when I siphoned. Should I add more k-meta if I rack again - perhaps 1/8 tsp? My plan is to bottle in May.

By the way, the wine looked and tasted wonderful.

Thanks in advance.

Tony P.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 9, 2012)

See questions/comments in body of your posting.



TonyP said:


> My RJS Super Tuscan had been in the carboy for 3+ months and I decided to rack it. After meticulously cleaning and sanitizing my already clean equipment, I racked to a second carboy only to see a dead fruit fly and some wings floating on top. I tried scooping them out but failed and the little buggers dropped into the wine. For a day I've been waiting but the fly must have become waterlogged.
> 
> My thought is to re-rack, using a cheesecloth mesh over the auot-siphon. Here's my questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 9, 2012)

> We used to joke that it did not affect the wine, but we could not drink it on Friday!



I nearly spit my coffee on the keyboard when I read that....LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Where do you think the idea of a wine having body came from??????????? What you refer to as other matter in the wine is referred to as MOG- material other than grapes.
One fly will not ruin your wine if you keep the sulfite levels where they should be.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with all the others. No worries.


----------



## g8keeper (Dec 11, 2012)

guess it gives a whole new meaning to "wine thief"....lol..but then again, how much could he really drink???...


----------



## robie (Dec 11, 2012)

I did agree. I think the wine will be so bad, that you should chalk it up as a total lose and send it to me... I'll dispose of it for you!!!

Just kidding!!! I agree with the others. One fruit fly is not a real problem. It is nearly impossible to keep those critters out completely, at least in some parts of the country.


----------



## TonyP (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks to all. It'll be the first time I serve my wine with a fork.
Tony P.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 12, 2012)

That adds a new flavor to the wine...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 12, 2012)

Could you say it has more body?


----------



## g8keeper (Dec 13, 2012)

"hmmm....i've heard of a wine being described as 'chewy' before, but this takes it to a whole new level"....lol....


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 13, 2012)

I had a friend of mine return a bottle of white wine to me because it contained a hair. You could see it floating around in there. I laughed, and told him it was likely from our 22 lbs cat, Duke. Then I explained that this was just the first cat hair he had _seen_. 

I guess he just didn't want his wine tasting like puss...I mean _kitty cat_.


----------



## g8keeper (Dec 13, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I had a friend of mine return a bottle of white wine to me because it contained a hair. You could see it floating around in there. I laughed, and told him it was likely from our 22 lbs cat, Duke. Then I explained that this was just the first cat hair he had _seen_.
> 
> I guess he just didn't want his wine tasting like puss...I mean _kitty cat_.


 
oh c'mon now.....where's his sense of adventure???...lol....besides, with all the cleaning of themselves that cats do, it couldn't have been that bad....roflmao...


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 13, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> I had a friend of mine return a bottle of white wine to me because it contained a hair. You could see it floating around in there. I laughed, and told him it was likely from our 22 lbs cat, Duke. Then I explained that this was just the first cat hair he had _seen_.
> 
> I guess he just didn't want his wine tasting like puss...I mean _kitty cat_.



If I ever start I winery, I will name it Hair of the Dog and put a Rottweiler on the label...for this very reason...ROTFLMAO!!! I plan to filter as I bottle to remove the evidence of Caterpillar and Dozer having participated in fermentation.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 2, 2013)

g8keeper said:


> oh c'mon now.....where's his sense of adventure???...lol....besides, with all the cleaning of themselves that cats do, it couldn't have been that bad....roflmao...


 
CLEANING???? They are covered with dried cat spit!!!!


----------



## Terry0220 (Jan 2, 2013)

lol,,,was he afraid he would cough up a hair ball??? LOFLMAO!!!


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 3, 2013)

rezod11

At our house dog hair is a condiment!

PS. I love your rottenweillers << that is what we called the 2 we had because they were spoiled rotten

Sadly they both developed cancer and no longer with us.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 4, 2013)

Customer asks the bartender "What is this fly doing in my wine?"
Bartender says "The backstroke?"
Sorry. I'll get my hat!


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> rezod11
> 
> At our house dog hair is a condiment!
> 
> ...



A meal without dog hair is not possible in our house either...and often a meal out, since it sticks to everything.

We also call ours spoiled "rottenweilers". They are the best. SO sorry to hear of your loss My rotts are my babies.


----------

